# [PARTLY SOLVED/UNDERSTOOD] Operation not supported

## jimmij

I'm trying to establish wireless connection on my netbook. It used to work, but most probably after recent update of udev something was messed up and wireless simply doesn't work as expected.

Here is the basic info:

 *Quote:*   

> $> lspci -v
> 
> [...]
> 
> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
> ...

 

Usually first I scan with wpa_gui and then select connection, but now it cannot find anything.

----------

## khayyam

jimmij ...

Mostly like the interface has been renamed due to the udev-200 update, what does 'ifconfig -a' show? If the interface has been renamed from wlan0 to wlp2s0 (or similar) you will need to adjust wpa_supplicant_args="" in /etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant to reflect this fact.

best ... khay

----------

## jimmij

Thanks for a quick reply. Names of interfaces are "normal":

 *Quote:*   

>  $> ifconfig -a
> 
> eth0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500
> 
>         ether 1c:75:08:00:17:0c  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)
> ...

 

So what do I need to put in config file?

----------

## khayyam

 *jimmij wrote:*   

> So what do I need to put in config file?

 

jimmij ... you had stated you'd updated udev and so I'd assumed your wireless interface had changed from wlan0 to wlp2s0 (or similar), from the above I see this isn't the case (though I'm not sure why).

So, what has changed exactly? Because if running wpa_supplicant in this way worked previously I'm not sure what to suggest you look at, as your not providing "-i <interface> -Dnl80211,wext" which would generally be required.

It looks as though your wireless interface is probably eth1, unless of course you have two ethernet cards and the wl driver isn't being loaded. Anyhow, there are too many maybe's here, so if you can elaborate on what exactly has broken, and what you may have updated that may be the cause (new kernel, udev migration, etc). It might help if you pastebin'd your kernel config and sections of dmesg where the wl module and firmware is loaded.

best ... khay

----------

## jimmij

Basically I use wireless very rarely so many "emerge -uDN world" have passed since last working session, I thought new udev could be the problem, but not sure at all.

Indeed adding wpa_supplicant_args="-ieth1 -Dnl80211,wext" to /etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant makes some change, namely warnings about "ioctl[IOCSIWMODE]" disappear, but scan with wpa_gui still doesn't work.

Here is kernel config:

http://pastebin.com/kWbWeGHs

and dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> [    8.843896] systemd-udevd[1168]: starting version 200
> 
> [    9.721056] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain
> 
> [    9.721958] lib80211: common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers
> ...

 

and current /etc/conf.d/net if it is important:

 *Quote:*   

> modules_eth1="wpa_supplicant"
> 
> wpa_supplicant_eth1"="-Dnl80211,wext"

 

There is also configuration file at /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf with only one line:

 *Quote:*   

> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

 

----------

## khayyam

 *jimmij wrote:*   

> Indeed adding wpa_supplicant_args="-ieth1 -Dnl80211,wext" to /etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant makes some change, namely warnings about "ioctl[IOCSIWMODE]" disappear, but scan with wpa_gui still doesn't work.

 

jimmij ... ok, so I'd suggest you use /etc/init.d/net.eth1 and not wpa_supplicant directly. I think I see what the problem is, your user isn't able to access the ctrl_interface, please try the following:

/etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> modules_eth1="!plug wpa_supplicant dhcpcd"
> 
> wpa_supplicant_eth1"="-Dnl80211 -qq"
> 
> wpa_timeout_eth1="15"
> ...

 

I'm assuming here that net-misc/dhcpcd is installed, you may want to use another dhcp client, modify the above if need be.

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

update_config=1
```

You would then start /etc/init.d/net.eth1 and/or add it to the default runlevel:

```
# ln -s /etc/init.d/net.{lo,eth1}

# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

# rc-update add net.eth1 default # optional
```

You should then make sure your user is in the 'wheel' group (run 'groups' at the prompt), if not then modify the user:

```
# usermod -a -G wheel <your_username>
```

You will need to restart your login/shell or xsession if the above change is made.

You should now be able to access wpa_supplicant's ctrl_interface and so wpa_gui should now work as expected. I added "update_config=1" above so that changes (ie, networks) can be saved to the config file.

Hopefully this should now work, if not let me know.

best ... khay

----------

## jimmij

Thanks for suggestions, after some fight I discovered that I was hit by this bug: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=865695.

Switching to kernel 3.5.7 solve the issue.

I have one more question about wireless but it is not related with the topic so I will close this thread and start new one.

----------

